
Authorized biography of Steve Jobs to arrive in early 2012 - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/04/authorized-biography-of-steve-jobs-to-arrive-in-early-2012.ars
======
hoag
Having read the awesome "iCon" when it came out several years ago -- and being
genuinely shocked at the invasive story of Steve's life -- I'm very interested
to read this and see how much his rather ... um, polarizing ... life story is
diluted.

